# Metal angle - cut to length. Online shops?



## MatthewRedStars (25 May 2016)

Fairly self explanatory!

I need 30-40 metres of L-angle mild steel cut to various lengths. I also need it delivered to site in central London.

Whats a good supplier? either in central(ish) London or online?

Thanks!
Matthew


----------



## Wuffles (25 May 2016)

I would have thought any of the steel stockholders around there will do that for a price. Give some a call.


----------



## Fish Box (8 Jun 2016)

I used an online retailer called The Metal Store, if you google for them they have a UK domain website and say that they cut to a tolerance of 1mm. They do not charge for up to 6 cuts per length. I bought some box section cut to length and it was delivered by courier.


----------



## Wuffles (8 Jun 2016)

Fish Box":3w0vjfo6 said:


> I used an online retailer called The Metal Store, if you google for them they have a UK domain website and say that they cut to a tolerance of 1mm. They do not charge for up to 6 cuts per length. I bought some box section cut to length and it was delivered by courier.



I just had a look at their prices. Personally, I'd go elsewhere.

40mm x 20mm x 2mm Mild Steel Box - 6 metre length @ £24.81 + vat

My local outfit (by which I mean any stock holder I would imagine) is £7.80 + vat for the same thing.


----------



## katellwood (8 Jun 2016)

These are in North London, not far off the North Circular 

http://metalsupermarkets.co.uk/park-royal/

not sure if they cut to length though


----------

